# Failed the DVLA medical.



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I have just failed a DVLA medical as they found an abnormality with my heart rate on the exercise treadmill so I was feeling a bit down about this. Then today reading one of the papers featuring an article about Dylan Thomas I saw his poem Do not go gentle into that good night. 
I haven't read it in ages but I feel fine now. 

Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think if I was in tune with the poem, I would not be feeling fine! 

Sorry about failing the medical, greygit, but on the positive side, they have alerted you to a problem you can now do something about. 

Good luck!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JWW said:


> I think if I was in tune with the poem, I would not be feeling fine!
> 
> Sorry about failing the medical, greygit, but on the positive side, they have alerted you to a problem you can now do something about.
> 
> Good luck!


I agree we said that when I was having all the tests, actually the consultant that was doing the test said it was probably just furred up arteries so I am not too bothered apart from having to down plate the van now. 
Re the poem it reminds me of when I had a stroke at 58 and I was lying in a hospital bed thinking is that it now, then after a few days I thought no I am not giving in to this so I got angry and discharged myself and with some help from Michelle I went home. I'm now 70 and I need to get angry again...it works for me 
:wink:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing like a bit of bile....... :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite, right greygit

When friends tell us how hard it must be 

To live life. Between 6 monthly scans

My response is, actually it's the same for you

It's just we know and you don't   

No guarantees with life

Aldra


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've got to think about what i'm going to do this year. I suffer from heart failure for which I'm taking medication which seems to control it. I'm also on warfarin beacause of occasional Artrial Fibrillation. My GP seems to think will mean automatic failure of the medical, but I interpret the regulations to say that id a condition is being managed and controlled it would not mean automatic failure. Hss anyone experience of this? Also has anyome experience of an indepentdant medical examination company?

Malcolm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Greygit wrote

"I have just failed a DVLA medical as they found an abnormality with my heart rate on the exercise treadmill "

When I renewed my C1 at 70 there was no treadmill test. 

Greygit, were you renewing something other than C1 e.g, 'C' or PSV? or perhaps you personally had to take this test because of specific problems.

Maybe it is a test they have introduced in the last 2 years.

Advice please.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff 

Alberts just renewed his CI, no tests just the medical form to be filled in by the GP and optician 

That would flag up any potential problems for further investigation ie heart conditions etc 

Aldra


----------

